# INAPAM Card



## East Cape Bob (Jan 4, 2011)

I would like to know if anyone can provide information on the Mexican "Senior Card" for those over 60 years old. I understand that it entitles card holder to reduced property taxes (I do own house/land in BCS), cost of prescriptions, discounts, etc.. 
I would like to know if this is worth pursuing and if so, how to apply for it.

Thanks, East Cape Bob


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

There are discounts and the card is free.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The DIF office in your 'municipalidad' will take your application and issue the DIF card for your state. Then, they will provide you with the federal INAPAM card at a later date. They'll require the usual personal documents & copies and will give you a list.


----------



## East Cape Bob (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info! Also would you please tell me what "DIF" stands for?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

DIF = Sistema Nacional para el Desarrollo Integral de la Familia dif.gob.mx/
It also organizes support for seniors and the less fortunate.


----------

